# What did you get for Christmas? The chaps Christmas greeting



## coffeechap

Dear all,

Tis Christmas morning on a beautiful sunny day, like most of us I shall only be afforded the odd dip onto the forum today so I wanted to start my Christmas morning, flat White in hand, by wishing you all a fab day full of festive spirit, great company, freinds abd familly.

Let's post up our cheeky Christmas coffee gifts.


----------



## Eyedee

Unbelievable but painfully true, coffee related items as presents = zero, nil, nada, nothing.

Merry Christmas to all you lucky people.

Ian


----------



## Mrboots2u

Happy Xmas CC ...I bought. Myself a bonvita temp variable kettle . That will be only coffee gift I get ...


----------



## Mrboots2u

Does this count ....


----------



## Nod

> Happy Xmas CC ...I bought. Myself a bonvita temp variable kettle . That will be only coffee gift I get ...


Great gift! You have impeccable taste... Happy Christmas Boots...


----------



## Nod

\ said:


> Dear all' date=' Tis Christmas morning on a beautiful sunny day, like most of us I shall only be afforded the odd dip onto the forum today so I wanted to start my Christmas morning, flat White in hand, by wishing you all a fab day full of festive spirit, great company, freinds abd familly. Let's post up our cheeky Christmas coffee gifts.[/quote']
> 
> Happy Christmas Chap... I'm sure the flat white in your hand is superb! No coffee related gifts for me so far but early days....


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Mrboots2u said:


> Does this count ....


No - but I think it tells the time


----------



## aphelion

Merry Christmas y'all!

I was after one of these for a while..


----------



## glevum

For Christmas i got.............5 very happy children.......& a large credit card statement . But i've had a flat white & a large Bristol cream sherry


----------



## 4515

Nothing coffee related here except 2 microwave Irish coffees - so nothing coffee related. I did get a dram of 50 yo spryside single malt. I'll be trying this once I have shifted this cold


----------



## truegrace

Motta jug which I wanted

Glass espresso cups with saucers which I didn't and will no doubt sit on top.of the cupboard for a few months before a suitable time has passed to stick them on ebay!

No sign of my brewtus, just a load of other crap I have no need or desire for!


----------



## froggystyle

Nothing coffee related for me either. Did get a nice bottle of cognac which I shall sample after dinner... All about the kids for us and we have very happy kids today! Happy crimbo everyone!


----------



## Yes Row

Bonavita Gooseneck. Coffee Atlas and a bottle of Jack Daniels Single Barrel. Happy days, that's the start and the end of the day sorted!


----------



## Xpenno

I got an IMM subscription and generally everything I buy throughout the year that's related to coffee is linked to either Christmas or Birthday


----------



## Scotford

Merry Christmas all! I'm still a bit (really) drunk so no coffee as yet but I'm about to crack open the espresso vodka so YEAH!


----------



## Drewster

The Systemic Kid said:


> No - but I think it tells the time


BOOM *TISH!!!*

*
*

Thank you - POTD!!!


----------



## Drewster

Drewster said:


> BOOM *TISH!!!*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> Thank you - POTD!!!


PS:

Some espresso/lungo cups...

Some Chocolate coated (Coffee) Beans...

Some Coffee Beans...

All from mini-Drewster-ette


----------



## Glenn

Mrs Coffee Forums UK was very good to me this year. She bought me this










Its a CoffeeAlley600 cold drip brew system


----------



## lukej

I did pretty well, a new Aeropress (the old one was the BPA type), a Bialetti Brikka 4 cup, a paper filter adapter for my Hario syphons and a variety of mugs though none all that special...

Merry Christmas all.

Luke


----------



## MrShades

Merry Christmas CC and everyone else...

Nothing coffee related yet - but not really opened any presents yet... as the kids have been busy all morning opening theirs.

Edited at 2pm on Christmas Day to add that I've just opened a small Grindenstein knock box and small black barista towels (some may call them face cloths!) - both exactly to specification:


----------



## Obnic

Merry Christmas Chap and chaps.

Not opened presents yet so not sure if any coffee paraphernalia is coming my way but it snowed this morning (we're up a mountain) and I'm loving Limini Rwantamala in both aeropress and sowden.


----------



## stevogums

Nowt coffee related .

Just one happy 2 year old.









For me smelly stuff and some local stouts to sample for the rest of the day..

Happy christmas all.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Drewster said:


> BOOM *TISH!!!*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> Thank you - POTD!!!


Well, it is panto season


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Got this Finca Argentina collection - really looking forward to getting stuck in.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Glenn said:


> Mrs Coffee Forums UK was very good to me this year. She bought me this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a CoffeeAlley600 cold drip brew system


Very n(ice) indeed. Cool even


----------



## marcuswar

A 500ml Motta Europa jug that I'd bought myself, so was expected.

From son number 2, 2 bags of coffee beans from Rave and a 48mm tamper to use in the throat of my grinder to weigh the beans down. Both things I'd asked for but always a relief to find they had actually listened


----------



## 7493

Espro Toroid jug, an 18g VST basket and a couple of coffee books! Well pleased with that!


----------



## Liam

Chemex, Feldgrind, Eva solo and some nice glass coffee cups. It's been a very coffee Christmas for me!

Happy Christmas everyone!


----------



## johnealey

One that Scotford will appreciate..

View attachment 10988


From the in laws straight from the States so not the Amazon version.

"Sleepless in Evesham"


----------



## Drewster

The Systemic Kid said:


> Well, it is panto season


Ooooooooooh! No it isn't!!!!


----------



## MrShades

johnealey said:


> One that Scotford will appreciate..
> 
> View attachment 10988
> 
> 
> From the in laws straight from the States so not the Amazon version.
> 
> "Sleepless in Evesham"


Looks like fun!

I'm originally from Evesham and parents/sister still live there - where abouts are you?

Will be there on Saturday (Hampton) for family Christmas gathering.


----------



## johnbudding

I've been really lucky on the coffee front - tamper, milk jug, backflush basket, scales, timer and a milk thermometer is on its way! Must have been a very good chap this year







I can't wait to get stuck in and learn how to make a decent flat white!


----------



## Step21

Merry Christmas everyone. I got a small (6oz) stainless steel ibrik & a chemex (3 to 6 cup).


----------



## Krax

Lucky me, naked portafilter and click tamper mat delivered in superquick time from Bella Barista, potentially messy time ahead!


----------



## Burnzy

Merry christmas everyone!!

I was lucky... Got world atlas coffee book and a rhino grinder... Sod that though, my wife got me a ticket for eric claptons 70th birthday at royal albert hall in may... Mind blown!!!


----------



## Bigpikle

Happy christmas all!

Coffee Santa came to me with a V60 set and a beautiful Takahiro stainless steel gooseneck kettle. Looking forward to trying it out after dinner.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Merry Christmas all. I got a Sowdens, some grey John Lewis coffee cups and this Le Creuset cork screw.


----------



## Phil104

Drewster said:


> Ooooooooooh! No it isn't!!!!


Oh yes it is.... but look out, behind you.....


----------



## Phil104

Happy, happy Christmas. A bonavita temp variable kettle, too, plus the London Coffee Guide (2014), a box of Drop Guatemela La Folie and a trip to Drop (among other places) in Stockholm at the end of February. Our daughter is very happy with her Lido2 and I'm itching to have a go with it.


----------



## Neill

A red acme flat white cup and a 10 gallon kettle......for home brew.


----------



## Nod

la Spaziale vivaldi - pre infusion kit... I feel proud of the geekiness of my gift... Special interest!


----------



## Daren

I got to peel a 3 year old and 5 year old off the ceiling, I got a stitch running around to block teaching my 3 year old to ride his new bike without stabilisers (he cracked it though... He can now ride a bike - good lad!). I also got this....










Happy Christmas everyone


----------



## AussieEx

An Aeropress. I expect it will give good service in the office in the new year.


----------



## Dylan

You all have your relatives and family trained a little better than myself.

My sister recently went to Guatemala, so I got some coffee from there, its a lovely thought but ground and likely very much out of date, but still a lovely gift all the same. Came in a locally made draw string bag as well.

Also some ground coffee from an Aunt and Uncle, Probably better than the stuff from the supermarket, at least









I also got some lovely knitwear and some cast iron cookware.


----------



## johnealey

MrShades said:
 

> Looks like fun!
> 
> I'm originally from Evesham and parents/sister still live there - where abouts are you?
> 
> Will be there on Saturday (Hampton) for family Christmas gathering.


Hampton too, Marymans, small world!

John


----------



## MrShades

johnealey said:


> Hampton too, Marymans, small world!
> 
> John


Evendene - lived there for 20 years myself


----------



## Rapha

My first proper grinder -Iberital MC2


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Daren said:


> I got to peel a 3 year old and 5 year old off the ceiling, I got a stitch running around to block teaching my 3 year old to ride his new bike without stabilisers (he cracked it though... He can now ride a bike - good lad!). I also got this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Christmas everyone


Nice one. My son got a new bike and found myself running along behind him after consuming about kilo of cheese and pheasant!


----------



## Rhys

Got a nice stainless steel double ended tamper, only trouble is it doesn't fit the Dualit Espressivo - very slightly too big... My partner blames herself for not measuring it first. Only one thing to do... (and it isn't sending the tamper back as it's nice)


----------



## Daren

Rhys said:


> Only one thing to do... (and it isn't sending the tamper back as it's nice)


Get rid of the misses?


----------



## Rhys

Daren said:


> Get rid of the misses?


I take it yours isn't reading this...
















..erm, nope.. try again....


----------



## Daren

I hope not!


----------



## Rhys

..currently looking at classics on the bay of fleas... slippery slope etc! Since my Dualit was given to me for free I will be selling it (one the same as mine has just gone for £52+postage so that'll be good if mine does the same).


----------



## grumpydaddy

So Rhys, What size is it? ....Just so we can find a machine that it fits you understand


----------



## Rhys

grumpydaddy said:


> So Rhys, What size is it? ....Just so we can find a machine that it fits you understand


52/58 I have the feeling my basket is 51.5 (bah!!)


----------



## Bruntino

Various Santas were very good to me, pretty great Coffee Christmas here!

Dan


----------



## Kman10

my first proper espresso grinder


----------



## Drewster

Rhys said:


> Got a nice stainless steel double ended tamper, only trouble is it doesn't fit the Dualit Espressivo - very slightly too big... My partner blames herself for not measuring it first. Only one thing to do... (and it isn't sending the tamper back as it's nice)


I am pretty sure your only credible option is to purchase a metal-working lathe and to trim a slither off of the narrow end!!

I am sure you could get a decent lathe for 3-4 grand.

HTH


----------



## dougie todd

Happy Christmas everyone! Nothing coffee related here but nothing required atm... Glad everyone else seems happy enough


----------



## roaringboy

Bought myself all my coffee related gifts. A super jolly, ims competition shower screen, ims basket and naked portafilter.

Merry Xmas to me!


----------



## Bigpikle

Forgot to add earlier that I got some unusual cups - very wide but very shallow. Bone china and lovely to use and possibly the ultimate for a FLAT white....


----------



## Drewster

Bigpikle said:


> Forgot to add earlier that I got some unusual cups - very wide but very shallow. Bone china and lovely to use and possibly the ultimate for a FLAT white....


They look very pretty.... I would serve tea in them not coffee... but they look very nice!

Although for brewed/sowden they'd be nice - I prefer a mug ;-)


----------



## Mrboots2u

Bigpikle said:


> Forgot to add earlier that I got some unusual cups - very wide but very shallow. Bone china and lovely to use and possibly the ultimate for a FLAT white....


Flat as can be ! Try some latte art in those


----------



## Glenn

Just about to put my other coffee related present to the test


----------



## Mrboots2u

Glenn said:


> Just about to put my other coffee related present to the test


That the espresso cup, looks sweet

.I have a 6oz version somwhere...


----------



## IanP

Happy Boxing Day to all who have surfaced after Xmas! Got James Hoffman World Atlas of Coffee as many here have done! MrsP has trumped this with a voucher for a half day Introduction to Roasting Course (1 to 1) at Limini Coffee







 Have to decide now when to book it for and see if it sparks a motivation to begin home roasting. ?..

Who knows, I could end up roasting my credit card and buying yet more shiny shiny this year and associated geekery!?

Have fun everyone!

Ian


----------



## Rhys

Drewster said:


> I am pretty sure your only credible option is to purchase a metal-working lathe and to trim a slither off of the narrow end!!
> 
> I am sure you could get a decent lathe for 3-4 grand.
> 
> HTH


D'ya know, that's an excellent idea! I could also use it to take the bottom off my pressurised basket..


----------



## Sean

View attachment 10995


----------



## funinacup

Bruntino said:


> Various Santas were very good to me, pretty great Coffee Christmas here!
> 
> Dan


Is that a 'bru'?


----------



## Scotford

I got a neice!


----------



## tictok

^^^ congrats on new family member !









I'm a very lucky boy! The missus has done me proud, although I suspect she's keen to keep her daily dose of lattes rolling!









Merry Christmas...

...hic hic


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Scotford said:


> I got a neice!


Nice


----------



## Sean

urbanbumpkin said:


> Nice


No, neice.


----------



## Big Tony

I got a Starbucks gift pack! *** ash tasting coffee, some fudge and two coffee mugs. Also got some coffee syrup....Jesus, someone come and educate my family









of of course I said thank you though







it's always the thought that counts


----------



## The Systemic Kid

It's the thought that counts


----------



## 7493

Niece? Nah that's Scotford!


----------



## Thecatlinux

Wow .... An Aeropress was under my tree ... Wow what an amazing bit of kit ..... This was really lucky for me as I am away from the rockony , and the second stroke of luck was I had the SJ and some beans in the boot of the car, oh and some scales lol.

amazing coffee with very little effort, having to use the inverted method as the right way up seems and make loads of mess, wish I had of taken more notice of how others have made them for me in the past.

amazing bit of kit .....hmmm do I need EK now ?


----------



## Bruntino

funinacup said:


> Is that a 'bru'?


It is indeed, a beautiful bit of glasswork. Made my first brew with this year's Julkaffe from Drop Coffee, tasted fantastic.

It was my present from my wife - she done good!


----------



## Yes Row

Hmmm! 100g of Irish Cream flavour and French Vanilla flavoured beans

I cannot describe how bad they smell. I would say a cross between arse and puke
View attachment 10999


Anybody interested in a PIF?


----------



## hotmetal

Not after that description!

I got my naked Rocket PF (which I asked for) and am about to try it out right now. Annoyingly it locks in at 5 o'clock where the ones that came with the machine lock in at 6. A minor point but my main reason for wanting the rocket one was that the handles would match and it would lock in straight! I suppose I could try a thicker gasket but then the spouty one won't fit.

Got a bag of freshly roasted mystery blend from the local cafe that roasts their own. That was a very nice surprise from the Hotmetalette that I hadn't expected. Will be onto those when I've finished enjoying the BB Milkbuster.


----------



## Daren

Once you go naked the spouted pf will become redundant and go in the drawer. Change the gasket.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Yes Row said:


> Hmmm! 100g of Irish Cream flavour and French Vanilla flavoured beans
> 
> I cannot describe how bad they smell. I would say a cross between arse and puke
> View attachment 10999
> 
> 
> Anybody interested in a PIF?


I had some last year. An accurate description of the smell. Foolishly I though they could not possibly taste as bad as they smelt.....hints of toilet duck.


----------



## hotmetal

Hints of toilet duck?! Priceless!


----------



## oop north

A few v60 goodies







just about to have my first attempt!

not pictured is my Hausgrind


----------



## Sean

Kiwi Le Crueset?


----------



## Sean

Where do new Aeropress owners find the crash course?


----------



## Eyedee

Sean said:


> Where do new Aeropress owners find the crash course?


It's not actually rocket science,

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/blogs/brew-guides/5952485-aeropress-brew-guide

Ian


----------



## oop north

Sean said:


> Kiwi Le Crueset?


Not sure about the "Kiwi" but, yes, Le Creuset - pressie from one of my daughters!


----------



## doolallysquiff

Got a new sign for coffee corner and a 6 month Rave coffee subscription.







Hope everyone has had a good Christmas.


----------



## Big Tony

Sean said:


> Where do new Aeropress owners find the crash course?


try this mate,

http://worldaeropresschampionship.com/recipes/

much better than HasBean site


----------



## Nimble Motionists

Got a Kalita Wave - so far so good. Early indications that it is much more forgiving than the Chemex but not had anything out of it yet that matches the Chemex at its best. Would definitely recommend it as a starting point for brewed coffee - seems less fussy over grind and pouring kettle not really necessary.


----------



## marcuswar

A couple of cups... the phrase "style over substance" springs to mind. I can imagine coffee pouring down both sides of my mouth if I tried!


----------



## marcuswar

A couple of cups... the phrase "style over substance" springs to mind. I can imagine coffee pouring down both sides of my mouth if I tried!


----------



## haventadog

I am a little surprised (and quite hurt) that Dave didn't share his own coffee related Christmas gift


----------



## The Systemic Kid

It's OK - we've had our suspicions for ages


----------



## Mrboots2u

haventadog said:


> I am a little surprised (and quite hurt) that Dave didn't share his own coffee related Christmas gift
> 
> View attachment 11009


Is that for him to use as an enema?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Type of Perge®??


----------



## haventadog

I am not responding. I am not responding. I am not responding


----------



## Mrboots2u

Mrboots2u said:


> Is that for him to use as an enema?


I could have said , is it to be taken orally or anally.

I though better of it though


----------



## The Systemic Kid

How do you take an enema, orally??


----------



## Mrboots2u

The Systemic Kid said:


> How do you take an enema, orally??


You dont....but we are giving him two choices

Make it and drink it ( orally )

OR

Enema and perge ( anally )

Keep up









She still isn't responding......


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Mrboots2u said:


> She still isn't responding......


She already has.


----------



## coffeechap

Well that would taste like an oral enema


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Nescafé - the original oral enema. Love it


----------



## haventadog

coffeechap said:


> Well that would taste like an oral enema


I'm concerned at your knowledge


----------



## oop north

The Systemic Kid said:


> How do you take an enema, orally??


With a very long tube, I should think


----------



## Thecatlinux

Coffee enemas .....?

Oh dear , oh dear another decent thread now about to go up the *h*ter !


----------



## lukej

Yes Row said:


> Hmmm! 100g of Irish Cream flavour and French Vanilla flavoured beans
> 
> I cannot describe how bad they smell. I would say a cross between arse and puke
> View attachment 10999
> 
> 
> Anybody interested in a PIF?


My housemate came back from Manchester with a bag of Meyart's Chocolate Orange ground beans for me just before Christmas. Of course it was a lovely gesture, but if those are anything to go by, yours too will smell better than they taste!

Luke


----------



## Bruntino

lukej said:


> My housemate came back from Manchester with a bag of Meyart's Chocolate Orange ground beans for me just before Christmas. Of course it was a lovely gesture, but if those are anything to go by, yours too will smell better than they taste!
> 
> Luke


Why do people make this stuff?

And worse, why do they buy it for people they know love coffee as gifts?! I think they secretly hate us for being such coffee snobs ;-)

This is the Christmas present I received last year from friends. It scares me so much I have never even opened it. The smell that comes through the valve makes me feel a little bit sick. Mmmmm, artificial flavour. Yummy!

Dan


----------



## Beanosaurus

In terms of coffee tat:

A 5-Cup Syphon!!

- No meths so not used yet









Syphon Paper filters and a nice burner.

500g each of Monmouth Espresso and a Colombian SO from them, I haven't used a darker roast for a while and was surprised at how much the grind needed adjusting through the day.

Nice enough in milk though.

Also got a Wes Montgomery guitar tab book and two shirts that are unwearable due to one being super itchy and one being oversized!


----------



## Obnic

johnealey said:


> Hampton too, Marymans, small world!
> 
> John


Me too. Although snowed-in in La Plagne at the moment.


----------



## hotmetal

marcuswar said:


> A couple of cups... the phrase "style over substance" springs to mind. I can imagine coffee pouring down both sides of my mouth if I tried!


Your imaginings are correct. The Hotmetalette bought me a very similar set last year. I used them as ornaments on the windowsill for ages until the inevitable "why don't you ever use the Espresso cups I bought you? "

I tried. Had to buy a new tee-shirt after the predicted double-dribble.

Got a naked PF and a bag of local café's freshly roasted beans this year. Much better!


----------



## lukej

Bruntino said:


> Why do people make this stuff?
> 
> And worse, why do they buy it for people they know love coffee as gifts?! I think they secretly hate us for being such coffee snobs ;-)
> 
> This is the Christmas present I received last year from friends. It scares me so much I have never even opened it. The smell that comes through the valve makes me feel a little bit sick. Mmmmm, artificial flavour. Yummy!
> 
> Dan


I honestly think people put a lot of thought into buying this stuff, certainly insofar as they see the "gourmet coffee" moniker and think that it means it's good.

Taking the positive side of such coffees, like normal ground beans they're great as an odour eliminator in food waste bins!

Cheers

Luke


----------



## Jonathan007

6th month subscription to Square Mile. The gift that keeps on giving!


----------



## oop north

lukej said:


> I honestly think people put a lot of thought into buying this stuff, certainly insofar as they see the "gourmet coffee" moniker and think that it means it's good.
> 
> Taking the positive side of such coffees, like normal ground beans they're great as an odour eliminator in food waste bins!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Luke


I got some Harvey Nichols coffee - and some flavoured syrups from a bro in law and his wife - people have no idea but think they are giving you a treat. Best be nice to them







A different bro/sis in law got me an Atkinsons of Lancaster voucher which is better but by the time I have driven there and parked it's cost me nearly the value of the voucher! Will get them educated to get me some beans from Atkinsons next year I think!


----------



## frandavi99

Some Evolution Espresso from crafted coffee in West Sussex. So nearly a good present and I was impressed with the thought. Sadly far too dark for my tastes.

Also a glass mat to stand my Silvia on and a tamping mat. If only I could keep coffee corner clean it would now look beautiful!


----------



## Coffee Dog

oop north said:


> I got some Harvey Nichols coffee - and some flavoured syrups from a bro in law and his wife - people have no idea but think they are giving you a treat. Best be nice to them


a lol'd!

2x bags of pre-ground coffee from an indiependent coffee shop somewhere. 1st bag was the X-mas blend which wasn't very good in the cafetiere/aeropress and second bag is Kenyan something or other which I'm yet to try.


----------



## whiteyj

A decent knock box to replace my homemade one of recycled floorboards! And the inspiration to get on a build a Gaggia Classic PID for very few pennies - challenge on!


----------



## lukej

Discovered this particularly awful box of coffee in a shop today, I didn't buy it of course, but given our prior discussions about flavoured coffee this seemed even more sinful!

Luke


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy

I got a syphon from the missus. The first one arrived broken but she secretly ordered a new one just in time which delivered intact. Made a couple over Christmas but didn't work out very well. I'm still a novice on the syphon. So happy I have one now and can practice on it. I've also got a controllable micro burner to go with it, from coffee hit, but that doesn't get delivered until Jan 6th ish. Can't wait. Belated merry Christmas and a happy new year to all!


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy

Coffee Dog said:


> a lol'd!
> 
> 2x bags of pre-ground coffee from an indiependent coffee shop somewhere. 1st bag was the X-mas blend which wasn't very good in the cafetiere/aeropress and second bag is Kenyan something or other which I'm yet to try.


EEK! I work in an independent coffee house in the North West (Manchester) and we got a few orders for ground coffee... 250g bags as well.


----------



## Scotford

SVOTFORD fun firnk


----------

